# FaceTime et iPad 2



## Adra (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

 Heureux possesseur d'un IPad 2 (version wifi) depuis hier, je me faisait une joie d'utiliser FaceTime avec l'appareil, malheureusement au moment oú l'on me demande s'insérer mes identifiants iTunes pour me connecter, un pop up me dit que la connections a FaceTime est impossible et qu'il faut que je vérifie l'état de ma connexion (qui marche très bien...)

Auriez vous une solution pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci d'avance )


----------



## Alexis176 (26 Mars 2011)

J'ai essayé également plusieurs appels FaceTime entre mon iPhone 4, mon iPad 2 ou mon iMac. Depuis hier soir, rien ne fonctionne. Soit l'image reste figée, soit la connexion ne s'établit même pas.


----------



## Jellybass (26 Mars 2011)

Alexis176 a dit:


> J'ai essayé également plusieurs appels FaceTime entre mon iPhone 4, mon iPad 2 ou mon iMac. Depuis hier soir, rien ne fonctionne. Soit l'image reste figée, soit la connexion ne s'établit même pas.



Ça marche ici.  Par contre, vers un iPhone, il faut appeler le numéro de son contact et nom son adresse email.


----------



## Quentiiin (26 Mars 2011)

Moi j'arrive à me connecter avec mon iPad 2, mais c'est la première fois que j'utilise Facetime et je ne sais pas comment savoir qui de mes contacts a facetime ou non. 
Vous pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## Jellybass (26 Mars 2011)

Quentiiin a dit:


> Moi j'arrive à me connecter avec mon iPad 2, mais c'est la première fois que j'utilise Facetime et je ne sais pas comment savoir qui de mes contacts a facetime ou non.
> Vous pouvez m'aider ?



Pour utiliser FaceTime, il faut, pour chaque personne, un identifiant iTunes et l'un des appareils ci-dessous :

-un Mac avec l'appli FaceTime téléchargée depuis le Mac app store (il faut donc 10.6)

-un iPhone 4

-un iPod touch de dernière génération

-un iPad 2


----------



## Quentiiin (26 Mars 2011)

Jellybass a dit:


> Pour utiliser FaceTime, il faut, pour chaque personne, un identifiant iTunes et l'un des appareils ci-dessous :
> 
> -un Mac avec l'appli FaceTime téléchargée depuis le Mac app store (il faut donc 10.6)
> 
> ...



Oui, je veux bien, mais comment faire pour savoir qui a Facetime (que ce soit sur un iPhone 4, un Mac ou un iPad 2) ? Quand je vais dans mes contacts, il y a tous mes contacts du carnet d'adresse, mais ce n'est indiqué nulle part.


----------



## Quentiiin (27 Mars 2011)

Nan? Personne ne sait ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2011)

I ya une solution très simple qui consiste... À leur demander...


Autrement il n'y a pas de solution pour le savoir, rien d'automatique... Pire que tout, sur iPhone ou iPad non jailbreaké, FaceTime ne fonctionne que en wifi... Donc il faut que ton interlocuteur soit connecté en wifi... Grosse limitation pour moi...


----------



## Elmalhem (27 Mars 2011)

*J'ai aussi le même problème FACETIME avec l'IPAD2 alors que cela fonctionnait sur sur le premier modèle. De plus, après avoir fait dans la foulée la mise à jour hier sur l'ordi, même problème. Pour vous servir de votre IPAD2, je vous suggère de télécharger gratuitement TANGO, qui fonctionne très bien, et pas seulement en WI-FI, mais également en 3G. Bien entendu, c'est valable aussi sur l'IPHONE....*


----------



## Esart (27 Mars 2011)

Elmalhem a dit:


> *J'ai aussi le même problème FACETIME avec l'IPAD2 alors que cela fonctionnait sur sur le premier modèle. De plus, après avoir fait dans la foulée la mise à jour hier sur l'ordi, même problème. Pour vous servir de votre IPAD2, je vous suggère de télécharger gratuitement TANGO, qui fonctionne très bien, et pas seulement en WI-FI, mais également en 3G. Bien entendu, c'est valable aussi sur l'IPHONE....*



Ah ? Parcs que tu utilisais FaceTime sur un iPad 1 ?
Tu peux nous expliquer comment tu faisais


----------



## Elmalhem (28 Mars 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Ah ? Parcs que tu utilisais FaceTime sur un iPad 1 ?
> Tu peux nous expliquer comment tu faisais



*Evidemment que non, je voulais parler de l'IPHONE 4, mille excuses....*


----------



## Adra (4 Avril 2011)

Bon ben le sav Apple avait la réponse à ma question de début de thread, c'est un problème venant de la livebox. Il faut utiliser un autre wifi pour faire la première activation de FaceTime (celui de la FNAC en l'occurrence ). Ensuite ça marche nickel (enfin nickel c'est vite dit: comme déjà vu sur de multiples forum, l'ipad reboot après l'utilisation de FaceTime...)


----------

